

Why Apple’s iWallet Won’t Have Anything To Do With NFC - divy
http://www.cultofmac.com/167758/why-apples-iwallet-wont-have-anything-to-do-with-nfc/

======
Yarnage
Everytime I've ever worked with Bluetooth as a user or a developer, it has
always takes a little bit to pair before any data transfer can go. NFC can
start data transfer immediately.

Am I missing something from Bluetooth 4.0 that can allow a transfer to start-
up instantly? I feel like Bluetooth would be a really slow and hacky solution
for payment not to mention it'll be open to attacks from anything with a
Bluetooth device.

------
jinushaun
Whether it's Bluetooth, NFC or morse code, the specific technology doesn't
matter. It's the user experience, and frankly, searching for and pairing
Bluetooth devices is a slow shitty experience.

The article also fails to mention how stores will actually utilize these
iWallet phones. The phones need something to pair with and that is something
stores will have to install.

